# early birds flying south



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Living near one of the UKs largest bird sanctuary (Martin Mere) and also the Marshside in Southport, home for thousands of migrating birds we are seeing this morning many thousands of birds departing and heading south.

There are stream upon stream of them this morning and in fact many have been leaving for a couple of weeks now.

This we see every year living so close but its unusual to see so many leaving so early, is there something they know that we do not, maybe a sign of an early winter , so i'm off to pack the m/h and be ready to join in the flight to the sunshine as soon as the missus gives the go ahead.  

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> . . . is there something they know that we do not, maybe a sign of an early winter ,
> Bob


I think the short answer to that is "Yes" Bob. :?

It never ceases to amaze me how intuitive (do I mean perceptive?) animals and birds can be.

The stories of many animals bolting to the higher ground significantly in advance of the Boxing Day Tsunami is a classic example, and I have no reason to doubt the truth of the accounts.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Its all to do with the birds flying IN from other countries and pecking up the benefits . . . our native birds have had enough and departing the sinking ship :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Or they may just be making the most of the settled conditions that we are experiencing at the moment.Good for flying :roll: 

steve


----------

